# Last Wwi French Veterians Died Today



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Just a small message to inform yu, militarians watches "addict", that the last WWI french veterians died today. He was 110.

This man was the last one able to tell the horror of the war, in french language.

I think 3 english WWI veterians are still alive.

Bertrand


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

World War One was perhaps the most dreadful â€œsoldierâ€™s warâ€ ever, the conditions were squalid and the soldiers often poorly led. I have great respect for all armed forces personnel but in particular for those who fought in WWI.

My condolences to France on the loss of her last hero from that terrible war.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

tranber70 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a small message to inform yu, militarians watches "addict", that the last WWI french veterians died today. He was 110.
> 
> ...


"The Last Post" by Max Arthur

"Amazingly enough, in 2004, 21 British World War I veterans were still alive, aged 104-109. Author Max Arthur decided to interview those men, hoping to capture their memories of that long-ago struggle before death took its final toll. The result of Arthur's work is this marvelous book, must reading for any Great War enthusiast."

I read this book over the Xmas and can thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

It is amazing that some of them have lived so long.

I suppose that the numbers of WWII veterans must be dwindling rapidly by now.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

The last 3 english ones met 1 week ago... http://dersdesders.free.fr/3vetgb.html , it's in french but yu have some pics.

They estimate around 50 to be alive on the earth, they should all die before 2010.

Bertrand


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

The last German soldier died this last January, our last soldier Harry Patch is still going at 110

Harry Patch

I think by the grace of God we will never see the horrors of that type of warfare again, but we will still see horrors of war.

As a species we will never learn.


----------

